# Hobbit: Song of the Lonely Mountain



## Black Dragon (Nov 14, 2012)

Rolling Stone has a new song from The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey:

Neil Finn Reaches Epic Heights on 'Song of the Lonely Mountain' Song Premiere | Music News | Rolling Stone

It's performed by Neil Finn, of Crowded House fame, and will be playing during the end credits.

This song is sooooo epic!


----------



## Ireth (Nov 14, 2012)

I listened to it about five times in a row when I first discovered it.  It is awesome.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 14, 2012)

May I add this? The Battle of Evermore isn't about The Hobbit, but I believe it does make references to The Lord of the Rings Trilogy.

The Queen of Light took her bow and then she turned to go
The Prince of Peace embraced the gloom and walked the night alone

Oh, dance in the dark night, sing to the morning light
The Dark Lord rides in force tonight, and time will tell us all

Oh, throw down your plow and hoe, race now to my bow

Side by side we wait the might, of the darkest of them all

I hear the horses thunder down in the valley below
I'm waiting for the angels of Avalon, waiting for the eastern glow

The apples of the valley hold the seeds of happiness
The ground is rich from tender care, which they do not forget, no, no 
Dance in the dark night, sing to the morning light

The apples turn to brown and black, the tyrant's face is red

Oh, war is the common cry, pick up your swords and fly
The sky is filled with good and bad, mortals never know 

Oh well, the night is long, the beads of time pass slow 
Tired eyes on the sunrise, waiting for the eastern glow

The pain of war cannot exceed the woe of aftermath
The drums will shake the castle wall, the Ringwraiths ride in black (ride on)

Sing as you raise your bow, (ride on) shoot straighter than before
No comfort has the fire at night that lights the face so cold

Oh, dance in the dark night, sing to the morning light
The magic runes are writ in gold to bring the balance back, bring it back

At last the sun is shining, the clouds of blue roll by 
With flames from the dragon of darkness, the sunlight blinds his eyes

Oh, bring it back, bring it back...


----------



## Mindfire (Nov 14, 2012)

I was hoping to hear the version that the dwarves sing in the movie. :/

But this is good too.


----------



## Jess A (Nov 27, 2012)

It's a lovely song.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 27, 2012)

I hate to be the dissenting voice but that really didn't get to me. I kept waiting for the next-gear to kick in and the song to really start... I agree that its a nice and maybe even lovely song and that might be the problem. It feels too safe and measured for me. I don't get any feeling of danger and adventure.  Maybe I'm not supposed to; I guess it will look wonderful over the credits or with a video of epic mountains. But I doubt I'd stay to listen to it...


----------

